# Bitte einmal drüber schauen



## KodaeX (28. Juni 2016)

*Bitte einmal drüber schauen*

Hab das alles von warehouse2.de übernommen. (Pc nach Budget)

Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware & More

Nur meine Frage: Ist ein extra Cpu Lüfter sinnvoll?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

Also, ich würde da an Deiner Stelle noch 1-2 Woche warten. Es kommt jetzt in diesen Tagen die neue RX 480 raus, die wird vermutlich mal eben 40-50% schneller als eine R9 380 sein für nur 250€.

Wenn du nicht warten willst: eine R9 380 OHNE X hinten dran wäre für 230-240€ auch VIEL zu teuer. Für das Geld MUSS eigentlich eine R9 380X drin sein, oder du nimmst eineGTX 960 mit 4GB, die gibt es bei dem Shop für 200-210€, und die ist genau so gut wie eine R9 380. 


Theoretisch könntest du auch den PC ohne Graka bestellen und dann eine Graka in 1-3 Wochen selber bestellen und einbauen. 



Wegen des Kühlers: wenn dir ein sehr leiser PC wichtig ist, dann wäre ein Kühler für 20-30€ sinnvoll.


----------



## KodaeX (2. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich würde da an Deiner Stelle noch 1-2 Woche warten. Es kommt jetzt in diesen Tagen die neue RX 480 raus, die wird vermutlich mal eben 40-50% schneller als eine R9 380 sein für nur 250€.
> 
> Wenn du nicht warten willst: eine R9 380 OHNE X hinten dran wäre für 230-240€ auch VIEL zu teuer. Für das Geld MUSS eigentlich eine R9 380X drin sein, oder du nimmst eineGTX 960 mit 4GB, die gibt es bei dem Shop für 200-210€, und die ist genau so gut wie eine R9 380.
> 
> ...


Ich hab mich jetzt noch einmal umgeschaut und bin bei CSL-Computer auf einen PC gestoßen mit folgenden Komponenten

PC - CSL Speed 4624 (Core i5)649,00

Prozessor:

Intel® Core i5-6500 4x 3200 MHz

*

*

Prozessorkühler:

Silent-Kühler für Sockel 1155/1151/1150

*

*

Mainboard (1151):

ASUS H110M-A, Sockel 1151, Intel® H110 Chipsatz

*

*

Arbeitsspeicher:

8192 MB DDR4-RAM, 2400 MHz, Crucial

*

*

1. Festplatte:

1000 GB, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®, SATA

*

*

Grafik:

ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5, GTX 960, 4096 MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort

*

*

Gehäuse:

Modell CSL 6008 schwarz

*

*

Netzteil:

400 Watt CSL Netzteil, 82% Effizienz

*

*

Soundkarte:

onBoard HD Audio 7.1

*

*

1. Laufwerk:

24x ASUS Multiformat DVD-Brenner

*

*

CardReader/Floppy:

8,89 cm (3,5") 10/1 CardReader / 1x USB 3.0

*

*

Extras:

CSL Software-CD

*

*

Garantieerweiterung:

24 Monate Herstellergarantie [II]




Jetzt Meine Frage: Gibt es an dem PC irgendwas auszusetzen?

Mich schreckt nur eim bisschen das Netzteil ab


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Jo, also bei dem Netzteil ohne echte Bezeichnung ist erstmal Vorsicht geboten. Des weiteren, ohne SSD Platte würde ich heute keinen PC mehr haben wollen, also da noch die Kosten zurechnen.
Beim Board, also wenn du nicht mehr brauchst ok, aber mir wären die 4 SATA Plätze schon zu wenig. Dazu nur 1 PCi EXtra Platz, der zweite ist meist eh nicht zu benutzen weil von der Graka verdeckt, usw. Also das Board wäre mir zu spartanisch. Wem es reicht, ok.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

Das Netzteil ist sicher genug für den PC, sonst würden die sich ja Reklamationsfälle kreieren. Aber ansonsten isses halt ein aus eher Billig-Teilen zusammengeschusteter PC. 

Ich würde den PC lieber selber zusammenstellen - so schwer ist das nicht, und vlt kennst du ja einen, der das schon mal gemacht hat:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 170€
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 60€
RAM Kingston HyperX FURY schwarz DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1866 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 26€ 
Gehäuse Sharkoon VG4-W blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 36€
Netzteil Corsair VS Series VS550 550W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020097-EU/CP-9020097-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca. 50€
Festplatte Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 45€
Wenn nötig, dann auch DVD-Brenner => einfach im Shop schauen, die kosten unter 15€

Dann bist du bei ca 400€. Dazu dann eine AMD RX 480, die gibt es mit 4GB ab 220€ und mit 8GB ab 250€. Dann hast du einen PC mit soliden Bauteilen und keinem noname-Billigkram, und die Spieleleistung ist locker 30-40% besser als bei den beiden von Dir genannten PCs, da die RX 480 deutlich schneller als eine R9 380(X) oder GTX 960 ist. 

Eine SSD wäre übrigens auch eine gute Idee, das macht den Windows-Alltag viel angenehmer - da bekommst du 120Gb ab 40€, 240GB ab 55€. Auch wenn vlt 650€ Deine Obergrenze war, würde ich so eine SSD sehr empfehlen - vlt auch dafür die Festplatte zunächst mal weglassen, wenn du fürs Erste mit 120 oder 240 GB auskommen kannst. Für Windows, alle Programme und manch ein Game reicht das. Und die Festplatte dann später mal kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## KodaeX (2. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist sicher genug für den PC, sonst würden die sich ja Reklamationsfälle kreieren. Aber ansonsten isses halt ein aus eher Billig-Teilen zusammengeschusteter PC.
> 
> Ich würde den PC lieber selber zusammenstellen - so schwer ist das nicht, und vlt kennst du ja einen, der das schon mal gemacht hat:
> 
> ...


Hat die RX 480 nicht derzeit irgendein Strom Problem? Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Hat die RX 480 nicht derzeit irgendein Strom Problem? Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


  nicht dass ich wüsste - was für ein Problem soll das denn sein? ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juli 2016)

Der TE meint bestimmt die Problematik das die rx 480(so stimmt die Bezeichnung [emoji85] [emoji85]) mehr Strom über den PCIE Slot zieht als sie eig. sollte


----------



## KodaeX (2. Juli 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Der TE meint bestimmt die Problematik das die rx 480(so stimmt die Bezeichnung [emoji85] [emoji85]) mehr Strom über den PCIE Slot zieht als sie eig. sollte


Ja genau, hab außerdem gelesen, dass dadurch andere Komponenten geschädigt werden können.


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Das Problem wird von AMD gerade untersucht.



Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht dass ich wüsste - was für ein Problem soll das denn sein? ^^


 KLICK
Solltest du als Hardware Freak eigentlich schon mal mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Ja genau, hab außerdem gelesen, dass dadurch andere Komponenten geschädigt werden können.



wie schon des öfteren gesagt: von der referenz-x480 kann man derzeit nur abraten.
es gibt sogar schon berichte über defekte mainboards.
vielleicht bekommt amd das per update in den griff: ansonsten auf custom-designs warten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht dass ich wüsste - was für ein Problem soll das denn sein? ^^



liest du meine beiträge eigentlich nicht, herb?


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Ja da soll am 5.7. Wohl ein fix kommen welches das Problem Software seitig behebt. 

Die 14 Tage bis Custom Designs verfügbar sind würde ich aber in jedem Fall auch warten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> liest du meine beiträge eigentlich nicht, herb?


  doch, aber ich habe das jetzt nicht als "Problem" wahrgenommen. Ich wusste nichts davon, dass es vlt sogar Fehler oder Defekte geben kann.


----------



## KodaeX (4. Juli 2016)

So, also mein Budget liegt insgesamt bei ca. 700 und ich würde auch gerne Herbs Setting + SSD nehmen^^

Allerdings hab ich selber noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut und hab wirklich "Schiss" davor.
Deswegen würde ich lieber bei Warehouse2.de bestellen, weil man da für 30€ den PC zusammenbauen lassen kann^^

Aber: Dort sind die meisten Komponenten (im Vergleich Mindfactory) gerne mal 5-20€ teurer. (oder noch mehr) (ich glaube auch mehr Versandkosten)


Jetzt:

Lieber sich heranwagen und günstiger bei Mindfactory oder kein "Risiko" eingehen und teurer bei Warehouse2.


Kenne leider absolut niemanden, der sich mit sowas auskennt^^



Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2016)

Richtig viel kannst du eigentlich nicht verkehrt machen. Alle Anschlüsse sind klar beschriftet, sodass du kaum etwas falsch einstecken kannst. Eventuell bei der CPU könnte es hier und da Probleme geben den Kühler/Lüfter drauf zu bekommen, da hackt es manchmal und ist ein wenig Geduld gefordert. Ansonsten, auf YT gibt es genug gute Videos die dir zeigen wie es geht. Schau dir doch da erstmal ein paar an und dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob du es dir zutraust.


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja kann nicht viel schiefgehen. Wenn man nicht gerade 2 Linie Hände hat und dazu such noch ein totaler Tollpatsch kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 

Ein TIPP gleich forweg. Bau erstmal alles auf dem Tisch zusammen bevor du es ins Gehäuse baust. Falls dann was nicht stimmt kommst du besser an alles ran. Wenn du es dann ins Gehäuse baust musst du nur alles so wie es War zusammenbauen und du weißt das auf jedenfall schonmal alles am richtigen Fleck ist. Gummihandschuhe wurden mir auch mal als gute Idee angeboten habe ich sber noch nicht gebraucht. Vor dem anfassen einer Komponente kurz an eine u lakierte stelle der Heizung fassen und du bist "entladen".

Ansonsten sind youtube Videos eine gute Anlaufstelle, oder du fragst dann wenn es soweit ist nochmal hier nach. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Lieber sich heranwagen und günstiger bei Mindfactory oder kein "Risiko" eingehen und teurer bei Warehouse2.



das ist zwar wirklich keine hexerei, aber ich würde die paar euro für den zusammenbau bezahlen.
das hätte alleine schon den (riesen-) vorteil, dass du das gerät komplett zurückschicken kannst, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert (was immer mal passieren kann).

es sei denn natürlich, du willst auch in zukunft immer mal wieder rechner selbst zusammenbauen.
das wäre natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist zwar wirklich keine hexerei, aber ich würde die paar euro für den zusammenbau bezahlen.
> das hätte alleine schon den (riesen-) vorteil, dass du das gerät komplett zurückschicken kannst, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert (was immer mal passieren kann).
> 
> es sei denn natürlich, du willst auch in zukunft immer mal wieder rechner selbst zusammenbauen.
> das wäre natürlich was anderes.


Naja der Zusammenbau + teurere teile könnte schon deutlich mehr sein. Währe evtl Geld was sonst auch in bessere Hardware gesteckt werden kann. Lass es mal 50€ sein.

Beispiel: für 50€ gibt's schon 250gb SSD oder statt ner r9 380x ne r9 390 ^.^

Aber es wird wahrscheinlich sogar auf mehr hinauslaufen. Da würde ich schon selbst zusammenbauen und das Geld in das Was zählt stecken, hochwertige Hardware.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Naja der Zusammenbau + teurere teile könnte schon deutlich mehr sein. Währe evtl Geld was sonst auch in bessere Hardware gesteckt werden kann. Lass es mal 50€ sein.



er sagt: 30 euro.


----------



## KodaeX (4. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> er sagt: 30 euro.


Ja, 30€ zusammenbauen, allerdings ist die Hardware gerne mal 5-20€ teurer und man muss glaube mehr Versand bezahlen^^


----------



## KodaeX (4. Juli 2016)

z.B. der RAM 
Mindfactory -> 32€
Warehouse2 -> 37€

Gehäuse 
Mindfactory -> 35€
Warehouse2 -> 43€

.....

Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Ja, 30€ zusammenbauen, allerdings ist die Hardware gerne mal 5-20€ teurer und man muss glaube mehr Versand bezahlen^^



mindfactory ist halt auch DER "Billigladen" im Netz, die haben EXTREM aggressive Preise, um die Konkurrenz "niederzumachen", um es etwas hart zu formulieren   hardwareversand.de ist ua. auch deswegen vom Markt verdrängt worden. D.h. dieses warehouse2 ist an sich gar nicht mal soo teuer, aber mit MF können die nicht mithalten. MF baut auch PCs zusammen, nehmen dafür aber wiederum deutlich mehr, nämlich 99€ PC Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote  - am Ende wären beide dann vlt sogar doch wieder gleichteuer...?


----------



## KodaeX (5. Juli 2016)

Hab mich jetzt zum selbst bauen entschieden^^

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221769ed435cd2172ea22ce87bf3417a34faa93764ad8

Nur meine Fragen:

RAM:
Hab ja bloß einen Riegel im Warenkorb, in welchen Slot muss der jetzt? 1,2,3 oder 4?


Netzteil:
Herb hatte ja 2 Netzteile vorgeschlagen, mich wundert aber, dass eins 550W hat und das andere nur 400W......?




Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk


----------



## KodaeX (5. Juli 2016)

Was mir noch gerade einfällt^^

Ist es UNBEDINGT von nöten, dass der Monitor an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen wird?

Falls ja, mein Monitor hat leider bloß vga.....geht das mit einem Adapter? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H340n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Nur meine Fragen:
> 
> RAM:
> Hab ja bloß einen Riegel im Warenkorb, in welchen Slot muss der jetzt? 1,2,3 oder 4?
> ...



1.Nimm einfach den ersten Steckplatz.
2.Das 400 Netzteil sollte reichen, ist von BeQ und hat eine gute Effizienz. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht was die Grafikkarte schluck, aber sollte locker ausreichen, außer du baust noch 5 Festplatten oder sowas ein. Und wegen der Graka, aufpassen bis AMD einen neuen Treiber rausbringt, nicht das du dir wegen der eventuellen Stromprobleme der Karte etwas schrottest.



KodaeX schrieb:


> Was mir noch gerade einfällt^^
> 
> Ist es UNBEDINGT von nöten, dass der Monitor an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen wird?
> 
> ...



Nun ja, also irgendwo musst du ja deinen Monitor anschließen, oder wie soll sonst das Bild auf den Monitor kommen.
Ja es gibt Adapter dafür. Wenn du Glück hast ist sogar einer bei deiner Grafikkarte dabei.
Ansonsten musst du nochmal zwischen 5-10€ hinlegen. Bekommst du in jedem Media Markt oder da wo es eben Computer Sachen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## KodaeX (6. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> 1.Nimm einfach den ersten Steckplatz.
> 2.Das 400 Netzteil sollte reichen, ist von BeQ und hat eine gute Effizienz. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht was die Grafikkarte schluck, aber sollte locker ausreichen, außer du baust noch 5 Festplatten oder sowas ein. Und wegen der Graka, aufpassen bis AMD einen neuen Treiber rausbringt, nicht das du dir wegen der eventuellen Stromprobleme der Karte etwas schrottest.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Danke


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Also, einen Monitor, der so alt/schlecht ist, dass er nur VGA hat, würde ich für einen so guten neuen PC echt nicht mehr nutzen... ^^  Als Adapter würde ich einen aktiven für HDMI auf VGA nehmen - bin nicht 100% sicher, ob es klappt, aber es müsste an sich gehen. Achte nur darauf, dass du als VGA-Anschluss das korrekte nimmst, also ich GLAUB das hier wäre korrekt https://www.amazon.de/HDMI auf VGA-...terkabel-unterstützt-Chromebook/dp/B00NBUTHJG   da der VGA-Anschluss dann so aussehen müsste wie bei Deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte. ^^ 


Die 400W reichen aus, so ein PC verbraucht um die 300W maximal. und grad das be quiet ist effektiv so gut, dass es von manch einem anderen Hersteller als 500W-Modell vermarktet würde  

und beim Slot ist es an sich egal. Im Zweifel schaust du ins Handbuch des Mainboards, da steht manchmal drin, welchen Slot man als erstes nehmen sollte


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:
			
		

> 8192MB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (Retail)



wie bereits gesagt: ich würde an deiner stelle auf jeden fall auf custom-karten  warten!


----------

